

Acer to offer App Store, E-Reader, Chrome Netbook, ... - mckilljoy
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=apHkljW2huSM

======
mckilljoy
Acer jumps on all bandwagons at once in 2010, offering an application store,
an E-reader, Chrome OS netbooks, and hints they are possibly working on a
tablet.

An app store for Windows software seems a bit questionable, since Steam and
the Microsoft e-store probably cover most people's software needs. Maybe a
Linux-related app store, but that doesn't seem much more likely to succeed.

I have been happy with functionality and price of my Acer netbooks, so I look
forward to their Chrome OS offerings.

